# change administrator email address



## Mary1950 (Jul 16, 2016)

I do not know if I am in the right forum here.
I have a Dell Inspiron 3521 laptop. The OS is windows 8.
Somehow my administrator email address was changed to another email address I have. 
This shows up in the box where the administrator email address is and I am supposed to put the administrator password in.
I have not been able to sign in and install some spyware on my laptop.
I have tried putting in the correct email address. I have tried changing the email address to the new one that showed up.
I have tried putting in the administrator password and the password for that new email address. Nothing has worked. Can someone please tell me how I can correct this matter and can control of my laptop again?
Thank-you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Due to Forum Rules we cannot assist you in by passing your login or password. A nice Mod will close this thread. 
You can restart the computer and press *F8* and boot into Safe Mode, see if you can login, did you try leaving the Password field blank?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're referring to your Microsoft Account something as simple as changing your Admin Email can't be done although there have been many suggestions about setting up new account ad-infanitum. I'm removing the Service Tag public posting since you don't want to share that info.


----------

